# Wasserkühlung oder guter Luftkühler? I5 3570K / Intel z77 Pro3 / AeroCool DS230



## Amokossi (15. Januar 2018)

*Wasserkühlung oder guter Luftkühler? I5 3570K / Intel z77 Pro3 / AeroCool DS230*

Moin Leute,

ich hab schon die Suchfunktion genutzt, aber bekomme teils sehr alte Beiträge oder bin zu unsicher.

Ich habe den i5 in der Boxed Version gekauft und nutze noch immer diesen Lüfter. Mir viel jetzt erst auf, dass die Kupferauflage des Kühlkörpers rund ist, der Prozessor ja aber Quadratisch. Denke es gibt definitiv bessere alternativen als den boxed Kühler.



Mit Kühler mein ich Kühlkörper + Lüfter.

Nun bin ich am überlegen ob ich direkt auf eine Wasserkühlung gehe (Nur CPU und nicht GPU), oder einfach einen guten Kühler nehme. Temperaturen liegen unter Volllast (CPU & GPU) bei ca. 67°C - 74°C.

Die Lautstärke des Lüfters stört schon etwas, aber denke ein aktuell passender Kühler wird nicht so laut sein und besser kühlen.

Wasserkühlung hingegen würde noch leiser sein und auch beim übertakten Pluspunkte bringen denke ich.

Vom Platz her m Gehäuse sollte es keine Probleme geben. Ich habe mir grade das AeroCool DS230 geholt.

CPU Clearance - Support Max. Height of 170 mm For CPU

Unsicher bin ich was mein Mainboard angeht. Habe bei einigen Kühlern gelesen das bei Verwendung des Kühlers beim AMD Sockel man eine verschraubte Backplate benötigt. Ich habe zwar keinen AMD Sockel, aber auch eine Backplate mit Plastikstiften statt Schrauben. Eigentlich sollte mir das nicht zu denken geben, denn es wird nur bei AMD Sockeln darauf hingewiesen. 

z.B. Hier: Mugen 5 Rev.B: CPU Kuhler, Lufter, Luftersteuerung von Scythe

Oder lieber sowas in der Art?
ARCTIC Liquid Freezer 120, Leistungsstarker CPU: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Preislich würde alles bis um die 60,- EUR super sein.

Wäre super wenn mir jemand etwas bei der Entscheidungsfindung helfen könnte.

Vielen Dank
René


----------



## Dagnarus (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung oder guter Luftkühler? I5 3570K / Intel z77 Pro3 / AeroCool DS230*

Bei max. 60 Euro kannst du das Thema Wasserkühlung vergessen.

Der Mugen 5 ist gut oder nen Thermalright Macho B, BeQuiet Dark Rock 3, Alpenföhn Broken 3. Wobei du halt schauen musst wieviel Platz du a) beim RAM hast (hoher RAM beißt sich zum Teil mit den ausladenen Luftkühlern) und b) wieviel Platz du zum 1. PCIe Slot hast. Ansonsten waren meine letzten Luftkühler alle von Noctua. Aber die sind preislich raus bei dir


----------



## kelevra (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung oder guter Luftkühler? I5 3570K / Intel z77 Pro3 / AeroCool DS230*

Bei dem Budget würde ich auch zur Luftkühlung raten. Einen Noctua NH-D14 gibt es für rund 67€, falls der Aufpreis noch zu verschmerzen wäre.

Ansonsten greifst du zum einen von Dagnarus erwähnten Modellen.


----------

